
Sisense Acquires Periscope Data - Elof
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/sisense-acquires-periscope-data-to-build-integrated-data-science-and-analytics-solution/
======
joshdance
Periscope feels a lot like Looker. What are the differences?

~~~
georgewfraser
The last time I studied it closely was over a year ago, but at that point:

1\. Periscope emphasizes directly writing SQL.

2\. Looker hides the SQL behind "developer mode" and emphasizes clicking
dimensions and measures.

3\. Periscope supports R and Python somehow, though I haven't used it.

~~~
tbrock
Yeah, we wound up using both because it’s easy for analysts to use Looker but
data devs prefer Periscope for whipping up a graph.

Although... after setting up redash I realized we can get 90% of what
periscope offers for free by hosting it ourselves albeit admittedly much less
polished. We keep using periscope only because of embeds in our product which
redash handles poorly.

~~~
arikfr
We are putting effort in improving our embeds for the next release, and will
be happy to learn what you were missing in embeds.

Happy to discuss this further via email (arik at redash.io).

Thanks!

(I'm the creator of Redash, now CEO of Redash the company)

------
wferrell
Woot woot Harry, Tom and Team!

------
estsauver
Congratulations!

------
anxman
Congrats Harry and Tom!

